# Critique please: white on white product shots



## eXtreme (Sep 2, 2007)

We've recently started to take our own photographs for our website in the form of product shots. All products are shot on a white background. We would like some critique on some of the shots, our most troubling ones are the white products on white backgrounds.

We have one 1440W hot light, using a D40x with kit lense. Not sure if any other information is needed but if so let me know.

Here are two examples











Here are some of the other items we've shot.  One of my other threads mysteriously vanished, not sure if they thought it was spam. Our site is a magazine, we don't sell any products for the record.

http://www.hypebeast.com/2007/08/homeroom-2007-fall-collection/
http://www.hypebeast.com/2007/08/xlarge-fall-2007-collection/


Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't think they're that bad considering they're on a white background on the site as well...that kinda makes it look like the shirt is just on the page...

Flatten the shirts out more, though...it's leaving shadows and whatnot...


----------



## droyz2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would definitely iron them. Other than that, pretty good.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 3, 2007)

I sort of think the rumples look goes with the content, the shadows make the image neat.
As far as the picture, the w/w works fine.
I would light from another angle so the neckline doesn't disappear.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 3, 2007)

hmmm....  I'm wondering why you didn't hire a pro.  Are they all busy selling T shirts?  I wouldn't worry though...  they're probably not very good at.

-Pete


----------



## skieur (Sep 4, 2007)

The white tee shirts look grey and the background emphasizes the grey look.  You cannot get proper colour and detail with white on white.  In this case you have some of the detail (but exposure problems at the top of the shirts) but not the correct colour.

skieur


----------



## bethany138 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would highly recommend getting some sort of dress/shirt form for these photos. Also - your highlights are blown out in the shirt. Black background would be best imho.


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

I too like the wrinkled sort of look.
White on white doesnt seem to work too well. I would put them on black or something dark


----------



## eXtreme (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot for the reply, I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier I had this thread set to receive auto notifications but seem to never have gotten them.

As for the wrinkled look, that is deliberate and we feel it looks better. We're in part inspired by a lot of Japanese fashion magazines (Huge magazine etc) which follow the same aesthetic. 

As well, a white background is necessary cause our site is all white and it looks better in our opinion.


----------



## eXtreme (Sep 10, 2007)

bethany138 said:


> I would highly recommend getting some sort of dress/shirt form for these photos. Also - your highlights are blown out in the shirt. Black background would be best imho.





Hi sorry could you go more into detail regarding this, thanks a lot


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Extreme,
I think the following link will clear up what Bethany is suggesting
http://www.displaywarehouse.com/showitems.asp?deptcode1=565:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

NikonLady52 said:


> Hi Extreme,
> I think the following link will clear up what Bethany is suggesting
> http://www.displaywarehouse.com/showitems.asp?deptcode1=565:



I don't get it. Those are all black on white backgrounds. Bethany is recommending the exact opposite.


----------



## Zoolfoos (Nov 9, 2007)

I think she means get a plastic form to put the shirts on.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry, I thought we were talking about lighting.


----------

